# will not stop drinking water



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok, so Molly is litterally OBSESSED with water. Not swimming but drinking. We would love to just leave water out for her at all times but the one time we tried it just didn't work. She will not stop drinking water. We have a rather large bowl for her and we decieded to just see how much she would drink until she stopped. Well three bowls down (probably holds 6-7 cups of water) and her stomach looking like it was going to explode we stopped and took her outside. Now we just limit the amount we give her because we know she won't stop. Has any one else had this problem? Have you found a solution? The vet said she is healthy with no problems that would make her overly thirsty. We started mixing dry and wet food but it seems to be about the same.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If she has a UTI, that might be why she's drinking more.


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

She has had a problem with it, but even after she takes the medicine and she is "healed" of the UTI she still does this.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

diabetic dog?


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

lol she tested negative for diabetes. I almost wonder if she was the pup at the breeders that didn't get enough water because her brothers and sisters were water hoggs and maybe she is afraid she isn't going to get enough?


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Momtomax btw love the pics of max in the pool in your sig pics


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Lerin said:


> Momtomax btw love the pics of max in the pool in your sig pics


 
Thank you! I have to get thinking of putting together a fall one. 

Well, hmm, then I'm at a loss. I personally regulate Max's water intake because sometimes he goes a bit nuts. I'm worried that he will eat his dry food and then drink a ton of water causing the food to bloat and maybe causing something bad. Maybe someone else here will have another idea - but for now, making sure she doesn't get too much water or too little is a good idea as long as she's acting completely herself and bouncy - it's something to keep in your mind and to think about, but hopefully nothing super serious.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Did the vet check her kidney function?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lerin*

Lerin

I would call the vet and tell them this. I would only put water out for her with her meals and then limit the amount she drinks.

You mentioned her stomach looking BLOATED, - I know bloat in a dog can be DEADLY if you don't get them to the vet immediatley, so please watch how much she is drinking. There are other signs of bloat: no eating, trying to throw up, trying to go poop, pacing, pale gums, stomach distorted.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Normal water consumption is 1 oz/lb/day. Is her urine very dilute? Some dogs can be pyschogenic water drinkers(my old beagle was) and then they wash out the gradients in their kidneys that help them concentrate their urine... Diabetes insipidus comes to mind (lack of ADH/anitdiuretic hormone). It is rare and the only puppy I have seen with it had head trauma (mother bit her) and it was believed to stem from that...


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

I have talked to the vet about this. She is very regulated on her water intake right now. So far there were no major problems that the vet could find that would cause this problems. She wasn't...sickly looking bloated it was just very obivious that she drank a TON of water when we had let her drink it that one time. She peed about 5-6 times every hour that afternoon lol! It is good to know what the normal water intake amount is. I was getting concerned maybe she just wasn't getting enough but according to what you said sally's mom, it sounds like she is on the right track with her water intake. I guess it sounds like I just need to keep monitoring how much she drinks and keep an eye on her kidneys. 

I guess most of my concern about it came from the looks friends and family give me when I tell them I limit her water. Made me wonder if I was doing something wrong. Oh man, if/when I have kids I am going to be a nervious wreck!


----------



## Candyjanney (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow same issue here. We have been regulating his water then last week we decided to see how much water he would have if we left water out at one time. He drank 3 cups of water in one sitting. He is only 14 pounds! So ten minutes later we took him out to pee then crated him while I went to the store. I come home and my husband was a mess. He said ten minutes after I left he started crying to go out and before he could even get to him, he peed all over his bedding. Then he let him out and the puppy went to the front door and before hubby could get his shoes on, he peed all over the welcome rug. Augh! THEN like one minute later he gets the puppy downstairs, sits him down to open the door, he pees all over the floor! He is finally taken outside and has two more huge pees. All this happens in the course of like 5 minutes. Christ! I'm gonna talk to the vet about it and this only happened when I allowed him all the water he wanted but it looks like he won't get free range until he is older..


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought Brooks was drinking a lot of water because I was finding his bowl dry and I had to refill it, but then I measured how much I usually put in it and realized that he should drink 1 1/2 bowls a day as I usually just put 48 oz in it.


----------



## Lerin (Jun 2, 2011)

Candyjanney said:


> Wow same issue here. We have been regulating his water then last week we decided to see how much water he would have if we left water out at one time. He drank 3 cups of water in one sitting. He is only 14 pounds! So ten minutes later we took him out to pee then crated him while I went to the store. I come home and my husband was a mess. He said ten minutes after I left he started crying to go out and before he could even get to him, he peed all over his bedding. Then he let him out and the puppy went to the front door and before hubby could get his shoes on, he peed all over the welcome rug. Augh! THEN like one minute later he gets the puppy downstairs, sits him down to open the door, he pees all over the floor! He is finally taken outside and has two more huge pees. All this happens in the course of like 5 minutes. Christ! I'm gonna talk to the vet about it and this only happened when I allowed him all the water he wanted but it looks like he won't get free range until he is older..


 
We had this problem when Molly was very young, that is why we started regulating her water. We thought she would grow out of it, but she hasnt yet. I have talked to the vet a couple times about it and ran several tests. I will talk to them again when we go for the next vist.


----------

